# Video Review: Rancho Safari Cat Quiver II



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

In this video I review the Rancho Safari Cat Quiver II. I will be reviewing a number of products for Rancho Safari like the shaggie suit, the shield ground blind, and the cat quiver VI. Keep an eye out for those videos.

Thanks
Ike


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------

